# Kalenderfunktion in Access



## Brauni (4. Juli 2002)

servus

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Access eine Kalenderfunktion einzufügen?
Es sollte so wie im Outlook XP aussehen.

Cu
Brauni


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2002)

es gibt ein kalender-control. das steht in der werkzeugleiste unter "weitere steuerelemente" und nennt sich "kalender-steuerelement x.y".
sieht zwar nicht genau so aus, wie bei outlook, aber es reicht als kalender. vielleicht gibt's bei outlook xp ja auch irgendeine activex-library mit einem passenderen control - glaub ich aber nicht.

die funktion müsstest du dir noch selber dazuprogrammieren.


----------



## Brauni (5. Juli 2002)

servus

bei mir stützt access xp immer ab sobald ich das kallender control einfügen will


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Juli 2002)

das kann viele ursachen haben. unter access 2000 funktioniert das control, aber das muss ja nichts heissen. access hat eben so seine macken...

passiert das schon beim einfügen des controls oder erst, wenn du das formular öffnest?
welche version von dem kalender-control benutzt du?

ich tippe mal auf irgendeinen versionskonflikt zwischen verschiedenen klassenbibliotheken.


kleiner auszug aus "michael kofler: visual basic 6":


> ... führen dazu, dass es weltweit vermutlich keine zwei Rechner gibt, die exakt gleich konfiguriert sind. Die Folge: Ein Programm, das auf Rechner A entwickelt wurde und dort zufriedenstellend läuft, zeigt auf Rechner B gewisse Probleme, ist auf Rechner C (bei vergleichbarer Hardware) um 50 Prozent langsamer und stürzt auf Rechner D ganz ab. Viel Spass bei der Suche nach den Ursachen!



sowas gehört nun mal dazu. 
sorry, wenn ich dir dabei nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------



## Brauni (5. Juli 2002)

stimmt unter access 2000 funzt es einwandfrei (v9.0)
unter access xp habe ich v8.0

und wie programmiere ich jetzt, das wenn ich auf einen tag doppelt drauf klicke das ich den termin oder aufgabe eingeben kann??


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Juli 2002)

rechtsklick auf das control, ereignis anklicken und sourcecode eingeben. 

kleiner denkanstoss:
das calendar-objekt hat die eigenschaften day, month und year. daraus kannst du immer das ausgewählte datum zusammensetzen.

```
Dim datum As Date
datum = CDate(CStr(calendar1.Day) & "." & CStr(calendar1.Month) & "." & CStr(calendar1.Year))
```


----------

